# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة الوطن العربي > [مصر] معلومات عامة عن مصر+ فنادق مصر عناوين وأرقام

## الاســكندرانــى

*نظرة عامه 

تعرف مصر رسميا بجمهورية مصر العربية، وتقع فى الزاوية الشمالية الشرقية للقارة الأفريقية، يحدها البحر الأبيض المتوسط شمالا، و الأحمر وخلجانه (السويس والعقبة يحيطان شبه جزيرة سيناء المصرية) شرقا، حيث يمسّ قطاع غزة زاوية مصر الشمالية الشرقية، و يحدها السودان جنوبا، وليبيا غربا. 

يبلغ طول شريط مصر الساحلي حوالى2500 كيلومترا، و تربط قناة السويس البحر الأبيض المتوسط بالبحر الأحمر. يعتبر مجال السياحة والاثار من المجالات التى تتميز بها مصر بشدة ، فهي تمتلك اكبر تراث حضارى حول العالم وعلى اراضيها تراث حضارات عظيمة بداية من الفرعونية ومرورا بالحضارات الرومانية واليونانية ، مما جعل مصر تصور مزيج فريد من الثقافة القديمة والنمو الحديث. 

تحتل مصر مركزا عظيما من الناحية الدينية و الرسالات السماوية، فقد عبرها نبى الله موسى وبنو إسرائيل كما كانت مأوى للعائلة المقدسة، و العديد من المشاهد التي حدثت فى مصر موصوفة في الكتاب المقدس ، كما ذكرت فى القرآن الكريم فى أكثر من موضع اضافة الى ذكر النبى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم لها فى احاديث كثيرة . 

شهدت مصر العديد من المعارك العسكريه عبر تاريخها الطويل بداية من الملوك الفراعنة العظام ، وكانت مصر يوما احدى اعظم 4 حضارات قديمة هي الفرعونيه، اليونانيه، الرومانيه و البيزنطيه، ثم فتحها المسلمون ثم وقعت تحت حكم الاتراك ثم الفرنسيين ثم البريطانين ، و مصر كانت وستظل مساهما بارزا فى تقديم المساعي الفنية والعلمية والتقنية، كما انها اغنت تراث الحضارات الغربية على مر العصور. 

استقلت مصر رسميا في عام 1922 و انتهت السيطرة البريطانية عليها بإنتهاء الحرب العالمية الثانية ثم ما لبثت ان وقع جزء من اراضيها مرة اخرى تحت ايدى إسرائيل عام 1967 الا ان المقاتل المصرى اثبت كفائته واستعاد اراضيه بنفسه فى حرب السادس من اكتوبر عام 1973. 



- شروط الدخول : 

هناك طريقتان للحصول على تصريح دخول إلى مصر الاولى هى ان تحصل على هذا التصريح من القنصليات الدبلوماسية المصرية بالخارج ، او تحصل على هذا التصريح عند وصولك إلى احد المطارات او الموانئ المصرية . 

هذا التصريح صالح لمدة ثلاثة شهور فقط إذا كان جواز سفرك لا يزال صالحا كما يمكنك ان تحصل على تصريح مضاعف المدة، هذه التصاريح تصرف لأى شخص عدا الدبلوماسيون فيحصلون على تصريح اقصاه ثلاثين يوما فقط، اما إذا كنت ترغب فى البقاء لمدة اطول للعمل او المعيشة فى مصر فيجب عليك ان تحصل على تمديد لهذا التصريح من داخل البلاد وليس من خارجها بالضرورة. 

الحاملون للجوازات المذكورة ادناه لا يطلب منهم تصريح دخول عند الحضور إلى مصر وهذة الجنسيات هى البحرين ، الاردن ، الكويت ، ليبيا ، عمان ، السعودية ، سوريا ، الامارات العربية المتحده. وايضا حملة الجوازات الدبلوماسية من الأرجنتين ، البوسنة ، ايطاليا ، ماليزيا ، مالطا ، سنغافورة ، سلوفاكيا ، تركيا لا يطلب منهم تصاريح دخول. الواصلون إلى سيناء وطابا لزيارة خليج العقبة او سانت كاترين قد لا تطلب منهم تصاريح دخول بينما يمنحون تصريح اقامة لمدة اربعة عشر يوما للتجول فى المنطقة. 
وفي السابق كان يتطلب من الزائر تسجيل جوازه في مجمع التحرير , اما حاليا فتم الغاء هذا الاجراء .


- الطريق الى مصر - جوا

مطارات مصر الرئيسية: 
في مصر 6 مطارات رئيسية : 
مطار القاهرة الدولي ( صالتي وصول ) 
الإسكندريه : مطار النزهة
الأقصر , صعيد مصر
أسوان , صعيد مصر
الغردقه , البحر الأحمر
شرم الشيخ , جنوب سيناء 

مطار القاهرة هو المطار الأكثر ازدحامًا في مصر ويمكن الوصول اليه برحلات مباشرة من معظم المطارات الرئيسية فى العالم . 

من المطار : 

يمكنك بالقاهرة ان تستخدم الليموزين ، التاكسي ، والحافلة ، تكلفة استخدام التاكسي تعود إلى المسافة التى ستستقلها وعدد الركاب والامتعة وعلى مهارات التفاوض ايضا. وفي حالة حجزك مسبقا في احد الفنادق فانهم يتكفلون بايصالك من والى المطار مجانا . 
إذا استخدمت التاكسي فإن تكلفة الرحلة تتراوح بين 40 إلى 45 جنيه (لكل رحلة ليس لكل فرد) كما ان ذلك ايضا يعتمد على مهارات المساومة. 

ويتوافر باصات ومينى باصات من المطار حيث تقل الزوار إلى ميدان التحرير ، المهندسين والاهرام والجيزة ، لكن يفضل عدم استقلال الباصات الحكومية فهى غالبا ما تكون مزدحمة اكثر من اللازم. 


- الطريق الى مصر - بحرًا

موانئ مصر الرئيسية : 

الاسكندريه ،البحر المتوسط
بورسعيد , البحر المتوسط
دمياط , البحر المتوسط
السويس , خليج السويس
نويبع , خليج العقبة
الغردقة , البحر الأحمر
سفاجا , البحر الأحمر
شرم الشيخ , البحر الأحمر . 

الطريق الى مصر - برا 

السلوم , الحدود الشمالية الغربية (من وإلى ليبيا). 
رفح , الحدود الشمالية الشرقية .
استخدام مركبة خاصة : 

يتطلب الدخول بمركبة خاصة إلى مصر الحصول على تربتيك ، ويمكن ان تعمل الترتيبات من الهيئة العامة للمرور او دفع الجمارك ، التربتيك متاح ايضا فى موانئ مصر المختلفة .ويسمح التربتيك للمركبة بثلاثة شهور للتواجد داخل مصر مع امكانية التمديد ويشترط وجود رخصة قيادة دولية للسائق .

- التعاملات النقدية

يعتبر الجنيه المصرى العملة الرسمية فى البلاد، ويحتوى الجنيه المصرى على 100 قرش، كما توجد عملات من فئة 1, 5, 10, 20, 50, 100 جنيه كما توجد 5, 10, 25، و50 قرش ومن العملات المعدنية 5 ،10 ، 25 قروش. 

تقدم الموانئ المصرية سواء الجوية او البحرية تسهيلات عديدة لتغيير العملة بالاضافة الى توفير مكينات الصراف الالى ، ويمكن للزائر تغيير الاموال فى اى مكان بمصر بسهولة جدا حتى فى المناطق الحدودية مثل سيناء .

بطاقات الإئتمان مفيدة لسهولة التعامل مع الصراف الالى بالبنوك ولسهولة سحب الاموال النقدية لكن ليست كل الاماكن فى مصر تقبل التعامل ببطاقة الائتمان كطريقة من طرق الدفع والبعض منها يفضل ان يكون الدفع نقدا، وتستخدم بطاقات الائتمان بشكل كبير فى الفنادق الكبرى والمصايف وفى حجز رحلات الغوص والبرامج السياحية وتستخدم بشكل أكبر فى سداد الفواتير الباهظة مثل فواتير الفنادق وتأجير أدوات الغوص والدورات التدريبية للغوص. 

- تعداد وعادات :

طبقا لاحصائيات عام 2001 يبلغ عدد سكان مصر نحو 70 مليون شخص ، 37 بالمائة منهم تحت عمر خمسة عشر، ونمو السكان السنوي إثنان بالمائة. 

ويرجع اصل المصريين الى الفراعنة العظام والعرب والمصريين يفتخرون عموما بنسبهم الى الفراعنة والعرب الا انهم يعتبرون انفسهم مصريين قدماء اكثر من عرب أو أفريقيين. 

وتأثير الإسلام عميق وواضح فى مصر الحديثة والقديمة، و نسمع المآذن التي ترتفع بصوت الاذان خمس مرات فى اليوم تدعو الى اقامة الصلاة. وتسمى القاهرة بمدية الألف مئذنة ففيها المآذن عالية و شامخة تتصاعد إلى السماء. 

و يشتهر المصريون بالعبارات الدينية التى تجرى على السنتهم ومنها (إن شاء الله) و ( الحمد لله ) فهى و اضحة فى حياة كلّ المصريون وحتى أولئك الذين يتفاعلون معهم. 

نسبة المصريون الذين يعتنقون الاسلام تتراوح بين 94 إلى 96 بالمائة من السكان، و المصريون متسامحون جدا إلى الأديان الأخرى، و يعيشون بتوافق مع المعتقدات الدينية المختلفة. 

و المصريون مميزون فى اى مكان كانوا ففى الجنوب نحو السودان، يوجد النوبيين ذو البشرة السمراء و القامة الطويلة بينما المصريون فى الجزء الأعلى ( مصر العليا ) ليسوا نوبيين و هم الصعيديين . بينما الفلاحين الزراعيين ، يوجدون شمالا و العديد منهم هاجر من الريف إلى المدن (القاهرة بشكل رئيسي) للبحث عن عمل. ومن المصريين ايضا البدو والبربر و يجدون في الصحاري والواحات. 

والمجتمع المصرى لا يقسم دينيا او عرقيا، ولا جغرافيا. فالفرق الوحيد بين طبقات المجتمع إقتصادي، وهو عميق جدا. ومصر مضيافة دائما و يوجد بمصر 10000 أمريكي، 3500 بريطاني، 3000 فرنسي، 3000 ألماني وآلاف الأوربيين والأفريقيين يعيشون ويعملون في مصر. هناك أيضا العديد من أمريكا اللاتينية وعدد أكبر من الشرق أوسطيين، آسيويون من الهند والفلبين الذين يعملون في القاهرة .


- طبيعة مصر:

تتمثل جغرافية مصر فى نهر النيل وضفتيه والدلتا، واذا ابتعدنا قليلا فسوف نواجه الصحاري والجبال التى تنحدر على سواحل البحار الممتدة على طول الحدود الشرقية والشمالية للبلاد، وفى المجمل كل جزء فى مصر له مذاقه الخاص به المميز جدا . 

ربما يكون وادى النيل هو الشئ الاكثر إثارة بين كل معالم مصر ، ويتمثل وادى النيل فى حوالى 10 كيلو مترات عن مجرى نهر النيل ويعتبر بمثابة شريط ضيق خصب ، ويتكدس فيه غالبية السكان فى مصر بالاضافة الى الدلتا التى يتجمع حولها معظم سكان مصر ، وتبدأ الدلتا شمال القاهرة بقليل حيث يتفرع النيل الى فرعيه دمياط ورشيد . 

ويغلب على الصحراء الشرقية الرمل الحجري وتزينها الهضاب والمرتفعات والتلال التى تصطبغ بالوان متشابكة ويعود تكون هذه الصخور الى حقب بعيدة عندما تكون الاخدود الاعظم نتيجة لأحد الزلازل والذى كان سببا فى تكون البحر الاحمر بخلجانه خليج السويس والعقبة ، أما الصحراء الغربية فلها قصة مختلفة فطبيعة الارض فى الصحراء الغربية مسطحة بل ان اجزاء منها اسفل مستوى سطح البحر ويوجد بها خمس واحات كما تحتوى ارضها على المياة الجوفية. 

أما شبه جزيرة سيناء فهى الاكثر اثارة فى طبيعتها الجغرافية فكل شئ فيها جميل وخلاب ، الوديان والجداول والوان الجبال المختلفة واشكالها الرائعة ومستوى الهضاب المرتفع بشموخ . 

السد العالى باسوان خلق خلفه بحيرة ناصر التى تعتبر البحيرة الصناعية الاكبر على مستوى العالم ، وقبل انشاؤه كانت القرى المطلة على ضفاف النيل تغرق فى موسم الفيضان كما كانت الاثار تغرق ايضا ، وقد سمح السد العالى باستخدام الرى المنظم وبذلك تواجد اكثر من فصل زراعى فى مصر واصبحت الزراعة على مدار العام .


- مسافات : بالكليلو :
القاهرة - الاسكندريه 221
القاهرة - بلطيم 201
القاهرة - دهب 610
القاهرة - العلمين 304
القاهرة - رأس البر 204
القاهرة - نويبع 670
القاهرة - مرسى مطروح 490
القاهرة - بور سعيد 230
القاهرة - سانت كاترين 392
القاهرة - واحة سيوه 617
القاهرة - العريش 306
القاهرة - شرم الشيخ 772
القاهرة - الواحه البحرية 334
القاهرة - القنطرة شرق 150
القاهرة - الغردقة 504
القاهرة - الفيوم 105
القاهرة - الاسماعيلية 140
القاهرة - سفاجا 569 
القاهرة - الواحة الداخلة 750
القاهرة - السويس 134
القاهرة - القصير 489
القاهرة - الواحة الخارجة 600
القاهرة - الاقصر 600
القاهرة - مرسى علم 639
القاهرة - اسوان 721


- التجول فى مصر - فى القاهرة

السير: 

يعتبر السير فى القاهرة فى حد ذاته متعة كبيرة ، واسرع بالتأكيد ، لكن تأكد انك تعرف طريق العودة او تذكر بعض العلامات فى طريق سيرك ليمكنك العودة بسهولة. 

مترو الأنفاق: 

تبدأ تذكرة المترو كحد أدنى من 55 قرش (نحو 0.15 دولار) كثمن لإستقلال المترو لتسع محطات ، هناك الان خطان لمترو الانفاق بالقاهرة ، الاول من المرج وحتى حلوان فى 32 محطة ، والثانى من شبرا الخيمة عبر التحرير إلى الجيزة ، يفتح المترو ابوابة عادة فى السادسة صباحا ويغلق فى منتصف الليل. 

الحافلات: 

تسير الحافلات تقريبا فى معظم مناطق القاهرة ، وبرغم ان استقلال الحافلات ليس مناسبا للسواح الا ان بعضهم يفضل استقلالها طلبا للمتعة والاثارة ، ويعد استقلال الحافلة التى تتميز اما باللونين الابيض والاحمر او الابيض والازرق غير مناسب للسواح لان الحافلة عادة لا تتوقف فى كل المحطات الا لصعود راكب او نزول آخر. والا فإن الشباب من الراكبين يجدون القفز من الحافلة اثناء سيرها افضل وهو ما يتطلب مهارات عالية ولياقة بدنية لا بأس بها خاصة وان سائقو الحافلات فى العادة يسيرون بسرعات عالية مما يجعل من الصعب علىالسائح اللحاق بها.

وهناك بعض الخطوط المهمة للسواح :

حافلة رقم 400 من المطار إلى التحرير. 
حافلة رقم 900 و 913 من التحرير إلى الهرم ومينا هاوس. 
حافلة رقم 174 من التحرير إلى القلعة وجامع ابن طولون. 
وهناك حافلات مكيفة وهى الانسب لاستعمال السائحين : 
رقم 355 من مطار القاهرة إلى الأهرام 
ورقم 357 من ميدان الشهيد عبد المنعم رياض إلى هليوبوليس. 

المينى والمكروباصات 

المينى باصات هى خدمة عامة مملوكة للحكومة ولها خطوط ومحطات وتذاكر معروفة . الميكروباصات هى خدمة تابعة للقطاع الخاص وليس لها محطات معروفة واسعارها اعلى قليلا من مينى باصات القطاع العام وان كانت اسهل واسرع. 

التاكسيات: 

بما ان معظم الزائرين والمقيمين الاجانب يفضلون استخدام التاكسيات فى تنقلاتهم الداخلية ، فمن الافضل ان تكون لهم سابق معرفة بنظم التاكسيات فى مصر . فعلى سبيل المثال يفضل عدم اخذ التاكسيات من الفنادق فهى غالبا ما تكون اغلى كثيرا من التاكسيات التى تجوب شوارع القاهرة .ففى الوقت الذى يتكلف السائح خمسين جنيها لاستقلال تاكسي عادي الى المطار يكلف تاكسى الفندق مائة جنية. 
تكلفة استخدام التاكسى لا تعتمد بالضرورة على المسافة فدائما ما يتدخل الوقت وعدد الركاب والامتعة وحالة المرور فى هذة الحسبة . 

الليموزين : 

تعتبر سيارات الليموزين نوعا ما فاخرة بالنسبة لوسائل الانتقال الاخرى. لكنها ليست اغلى بكثير ، ليموزين مصر على سبيل المثال تكلف 55 جنية للنصف يوم .سيارات الليموزين سيارات جيدة ودائما ما يتحدث سائقوها الانجليزية. 

- التجول فى مصر - خارج القاهرة 

برغم سحر القاهرة وجمالها الا ان الزائر سيجد نفسة مضطرا الى الخروج منها ان عاجلا او اجلا للاستمتاع بسحر المدن الاخرى وللبعد عن ضجيج القاهرة بحثا عن الهدوء فى ريف مصر ،واليك بعض وسائل الانتقال الى خارج القاهرة . 

الحافلات: 

وهى بديل رائع للقطارات وبعض وسائل النقل الاخرى والتى تكون غالبا اغلى سعرا . القطارات: 

وهى الأخرى وسيلة سريعة ورخيصة للخروج من مصر ولكنها مع ذلك محدودة في شمال وجنوب مصر وبامتداد نهر النيل ، بورسعيد ، اسكندرية ، القناة ، الأقصر ، اسوان وبعض المحطات الصغيرة فيما بين المحطات الرئيسية. 
يجب حجز الكراسى وكبائن الدرجة الاولى مقدما من المحطة الرئيسية فى ميدان رمسيس . 

الطائرات : 

وهى بالطبع الأسرع للوصول الى وجهتك وهى أحتكار على الخطوط الجوية المحلية الوحيدة وهي شركة مصر للطيران والتى يمكن الاتصال بها على 3900999 او 3902444. 
اسعار تذاكر الطيران من القاهرة والى المدن السياحية المصرية وهى : 
القاهرة - اسوان : 335 دولار للاجنبى و 335 جنية للمقيم. 
القاهرة - الغردقة : 263 دولار للاجنبى و 279 جنية للمقيم . 
القاهرة - الأقصر : 243 دولار للاجنبي و 259 جنية للمقيم . 
القاهرة - شرم الشيخ : 277 دولار للاجنبي و 287 جنية للمقيم . 

الحافلات التابعة لشركات السياحة ( السوبر جيت) 

وهى وسيلة مريحة للغاية لكنها اغلى نسبيا ، على سبيل المثال رحلة الى الاهرام تتكلف من 40 الى 50 دولار. ويمكن الاتصال بالشركات السياحية لمعرفة البرامدج السياحية المتوفرة. 

التاكسى والليموزين: 

وهى خدمة مثالية لمن يريد الراحة والخصوصية .يجب على الزائر معرفة وجهته والتأكد من ان السائق يعرفها ايضا ، وهذة الخدمة هى اغلى بالضرورة . 

تأجير السيارات: 

لابد للسائح ان يمتلك رخصة قيادة دولية ويبلغ من العمر 25 عاما على الاقل لكى يؤجر سيارة بالقاهرة ، يجب توافر جواز السفر والدفع مقدما. 
سعر تأجير سيارة خاصة بمصر يعتمد على نوع وموديل السيارة بالاضافة الى مدة الاستعمال . 

- اماكن فى مصر داخل مصر : 

القاهرة والجيزة :

بالرغم من ان القاهرة والجيزة رسميا محافظتان مختلفتان الا ان الحقيقة انهما متشعبتان جدا وينسجمان فى كيان واحد ويفصل بينهما نهر النيل .تقف القاهرة بكل شموخ حيث يلتقى الشرق والغرب حيث تجمع بين سحر الشرق وتعقيد الغرب، حيث تزين الاف المأذن السماء بجانب ناطحات السحاب. تعتبر القاهرة من اكبر مدن افريقيا وتقع فى قلب العالم العربى بتعداد سكان 17 مليون نسمة وبمأذنها الألف تشكل البازار الشرقى وفنادقها على ضفاف النيل وعماراتها والحياة التى تدب فى ارجائها .تتكون القاهرة من اربع مدن قديمة كانت كل واحدة منها عاصمة لمصر يوما ما وهى على الترتيب : الفسطاط ، العسكر ، القطائع ، القاهرة المعزية. 

اهرامات الجيزة: 

كيف لنا ان نبدأ بشئ غير اهرامات الجيزة العظيمة ، والهرم الأكبر تم بنائه عام 1650 قبل الميلاد واكبرها يعود إلى عصر الملك خوفو ثم الهرمين الآخرين ويعودان للملك خفرع ومنقرع ، وتعد الأهرام احد عجائب الدنيا السبع ، والدخول إلى الهرم يعد فى حد ذاته شئ مدهش ، وبجانب الأهرام هناك متحف مراكب الشمس وهى التى عثر عليها مخبأة بجانب الاهرامات. تعتبر أوقات غروب الشمس وضوء القمر هى احلى الاوقات للذهاب. 

المتحف المصري: 

ويوجد فى ميدان التحرير بوسط القاهرة ، تم بناؤه عام 1902 وهو اعظم متحف للأثار المصرية فى جميع انحاء العالم ،وتحفل احدى قاعاته بمجموعة كبيرة من المومياوات المصرية ، كما يضم المتحف كنوز الملك الشاب توت عنخ آمون وهو واحد من اشهر ملوك العالم القديم وتم اكتشاف مقبرته عام 1922. 

المتحف الإسلامي: 

يحتوى هذا المتحف على تحف اسلامية نادرة من الخشب والمعدن والجص والخزف والزجاج والبلور والمنسوجات والسجاد تنتمى إلى جميع العهود الاسلامية وبه بعض المشكاوات الزجاجية من عصر المماليك لا نظير لها فى متاحف العالم ، وقد افتتح فى عام 1903 وهو واحد من اعظم متاحف الدنيا. 

قلعة صلاح الدين: 

بنيت فوق جبل المقطم فى اعلى بقعة بالقاهرة ، و يمكنك من هناك ان تشاهد القاهرة كلها فى منظر بديع وقد تم بناؤها بين سنة 1176م و سنة 1208 م و تحتوى القلعة كذلك على مسجد محمد على . 

المتحف القبطي: 

تم بناء هذا المتحف على جزء من القاهرة القديمة تلك المنطقة التى كانت تسمى يوما ما بالحصن الرومانى لبابل ويضم المتحف القبطى اروع مجموعة قبطية اثرية فى العالم وتضم كذلك منشورات ومعلقات وايقونات ومنسوجات. 

الكنيسة المعلقة: 

تعد من اشهر كنائس القاهرة ويطلق عليها اسم المعلقة لانها مشيدة فوق بوابة حصن بابليون الجنوبية ، مخططة على طراز القرن الرابع ، الكنيسة المعلقة تم بناؤها كإهداء الى السيدة مريم العذراء فى البوابة الجنوبية من حصن بابليون و تضم بين جنباتها لوحة العطاء المعمرة على مدى اربعة عشر قرنا من الزمان. 

جامع احمد بن طولون: 

اقدم جوامع القاهرة واحسنها بناء وحتى اليوم يقوم بخدمة المسلمين من شرق الدنيا الى غربها ، انشئ سنة 879م ، وبجوار الجامع مباشرة يقع منزل جير اندرسون وقديما سكنة الجنرال البريطانى والان يقدم المسجد معرضا لمجموعة نادرة من الفن الاسلامى. 

جامع الازهر الشريف: 

هو اول الجوامع الفاطمية فى العالم ، ويعد هذا المعلم الاسلامى من اقدم الجامعات الاسلامية فى العالم والتى يأتى اليها افواج من الطلاب من شتى بقاع الأرض حتى الان ، وقد تم بناء هذا الجامع عام 972م ، وتبلغ مساحته حاليا 12000 متر مربع. 

باب زويلة: 

هذا المعلم له تاريخ عظيم وكان يوما ما ميدانا عاما للاعدام ، هذة البوابة التى تعتبر احد معالم المدينة العظيمة تم بناؤها سنة 1029م .




- خارج القاهرة :

برغم سحر القاهرة وجمالها الا ان الزائر سيجد نفسة مضطرا الى الخروج منها ان عاجلا او اجلا للاستمتاع بسحر المدن الاخرى وللبعد عن ضجيج القاهرة بحثا عن الهدوء فى ريف مصر ،واليك بعض وسائل الانتقال الى خارج القاهرة . 

الحافلات: 

وهى بديل رائع للقطارات وبعض وسائل النقل الاخرى والتى تكون غالبا اغلى سعرا . القطارات: 

وهى الأخرى وسيلة سريعة ورخيصة للخروج من مصر ولكنها مع ذلك محدودة في شمال وجنوب مصر وبامتداد نهر النيل ، بورسعيد ، اسكندرية ، القناة ، الأقصر ، اسوان وبعض المحطات الصغيرة فيما بين المحطات الرئيسية. 
يجب حجز الكراسى وكبائن الدرجة الاولى مقدما من المحطة الرئيسية فى ميدان رمسيس . 

الطائرات : 

وهى بالطبع الأسرع للوصول الى وجهتك وهى أحتكار على الخطوط الجوية المحلية الوحيدة وهي شركة مصر للطيران والتى يمكن الاتصال بها على 3900999 او 3902444. 
اسعار تذاكر الطيران من القاهرة والى المدن السياحية المصرية وهى : 
القاهرة - اسوان : 335 دولار للاجنبى و 335 جنية للمقيم. 
القاهرة - الغردقة : 263 دولار للاجنبى و 279 جنية للمقيم . 
القاهرة - الأقصر : 243 دولار للاجنبي و 259 جنية للمقيم . 
القاهرة - شرم الشيخ : 277 دولار للاجنبي و 287 جنية للمقيم . 

الحافلات التابعة لشركات السياحة ( السوبر جيت) 

وهى وسيلة مريحة للغاية لكنها اغلى نسبيا ، على سبيل المثال رحلة الى الاهرام تتكلف من 40 الى 50 دولار. ويمكن الاتصال بالشركات السياحية لمعرفة البرامدج السياحية المتوفرة. 

التاكسى والليموزين: 

وهى خدمة مثالية لمن يريد الراحة والخصوصية .يجب على الزائر معرفة وجهته والتأكد من ان السائق يعرفها ايضا ، وهذة الخدمة هى اغلى بالضرورة . 

تأجير السيارات: 

لابد للسائح ان يمتلك رخصة قيادة دولية ويبلغ من العمر 25 عاما على الاقل لكى يؤجر سيارة بالقاهرة ، يجب توافر جواز السفر والدفع مقدما. 
سعر تأجير سيارة خاصة بمصر يعتمد على نوع وموديل السيارة بالاضافة الى مدة الاستعمال .


- اماكن فى مصر :

- القاهرة والجيزة : 

بالرغم من ان القاهرة والجيزة رسميا محافظتان مختلفتان الا ان الحقيقة انهما متشعبتان جدا وينسجمان فى كيان واحد ويفصل بينهما نهر النيل .تقف القاهرة بكل شموخ حيث يلتقى الشرق والغرب حيث تجمع بين سحر الشرق وتعقيد الغرب، حيث تزين الاف المأذن السماء بجانب ناطحات السحاب. تعتبر القاهرة من اكبر مدن افريقيا وتقع فى قلب العالم العربى بتعداد سكان 17 مليون نسمة وبمأذنها الألف تشكل البازار الشرقى وفنادقها على ضفاف النيل وعماراتها والحياة التى تدب فى ارجائها .تتكون القاهرة من اربع مدن قديمة كانت كل واحدة منها عاصمة لمصر يوما ما وهى على الترتيب : الفسطاط ، العسكر ، القطائع ، القاهرة المعزية. 

اهرامات الجيزة: 

الهرم الأكبر تم بنائه عام 1650 قبل الميلاد واكبرها يعود إلى عصر الملك خوفو ثم الهرمين الآخرين ويعودان للملك خفرع ومنقرع ، وتعد الأهرام احد عجائب الدنيا السبع ، والدخول إلى الهرم يعد فى حد ذاته شئ مدهش ، وبجانب الأهرام هناك متحف مراكب الشمس وهى التى عثر عليها مخبأة بجانب الاهرامات. تعتبر أوقات غروب الشمس وضوء القمر هى احلى الاوقات للذهاب. 

المتحف المصري: 

ويوجد فى ميدان التحرير بوسط القاهرة ، تم بناؤه عام 1902 وهو اعظم متحف للأثار المصرية فى جميع انحاء العالم ،وتحفل احدى قاعاته بمجموعة كبيرة من المومياوات المصرية ، كما يضم المتحف كنوز الملك الشاب توت عنخ آمون وهو واحد من اشهر ملوك العالم القديم وتم اكتشاف مقبرته عام 1922. 

المتحف الإسلامي: 

يحتوى هذا المتحف على تحف اسلامية نادرة من الخشب والمعدن والجص والخزف والزجاج والبلور والمنسوجات والسجاد تنتمى إلى جميع العهود الاسلامية وبه بعض المشكاوات الزجاجية من عصر المماليك لا نظير لها فى متاحف العالم ، وقد افتتح فى عام 1903 وهو واحد من اعظم متاحف الدنيا. 

قلعة صلاح الدين: 

بنيت فوق جبل المقطم فى اعلى بقعة بالقاهرة ، و يمكنك من هناك ان تشاهد القاهرة كلها فى منظر بديع وقد تم بناؤها بين سنة 1176م و سنة 1208 م و تحتوى القلعة كذلك على مسجد محمد على . 

المتحف القبطي: 

تم بناء هذا المتحف على جزء من القاهرة القديمة تلك المنطقة التى كانت تسمى يوما ما بالحصن الرومانى لبابل ويضم المتحف القبطى اروع مجموعة قبطية اثرية فى العالم وتضم كذلك منشورات ومعلقات وايقونات ومنسوجات. 

الكنيسة المعلقة: 

تعد من اشهر كنائس القاهرة ويطلق عليها اسم المعلقة لانها مشيدة فوق بوابة حصن بابليون الجنوبية ، مخططة على طراز القرن الرابع ، الكنيسة المعلقة تم بناؤها كإهداء الى السيدة مريم العذراء فى البوابة الجنوبية من حصن بابليون و تضم بين جنباتها لوحة العطاء المعمرة على مدى اربعة عشر قرنا من الزمان. 

جامع احمد بن طولون: 

اقدم جوامع القاهرة واحسنها بناء وحتى اليوم يقوم بخدمة المسلمين من شرق الدنيا الى غربها ، انشئ سنة 879م ، وبجوار الجامع مباشرة يقع منزل جير اندرسون وقديما سكنة الجنرال البريطانى والان يقدم المسجد معرضا لمجموعة نادرة من الفن الاسلامى. 

جامع الازهر الشريف: 

هو اول الجوامع الفاطمية فى العالم ، ويعد هذا المعلم الاسلامى من اقدم الجامعات الاسلامية فى العالم والتى يأتى اليها افواج من الطلاب من شتى بقاع الأرض حتى الان ، وقد تم بناء هذا الجامع عام 972م ، وتبلغ مساحته حاليا 12000 متر مربع. 

باب زويلة: 

هذا المعلم له تاريخ عظيم وكان يوما ما ميدانا عاما للاعدام ، هذة البوابة التى تعتبر احد معالم المدينة العظيمة تم بناؤها سنة 1029م.


- اماكن فى مصر - الإسكندرية:

فتحها الاسكندر الاكبر المقدونى بعد أن فتح اليونان لتكون عاصمة جديدة لامبراطوريته ، وتعتبر الاسكندرية ثاني أكبر مدينة فى مصر وأكبر ميناء مصرى يطل على البحر الابيض المتوسط . 
وتمزج الاسكندرية بين الحضارة الرومانية والقبطية كما توجد بها العديد من المعالم اليونانية وتشتهر الاسكندرية بشواطئها الجميلة الممتدة بطول المدينة ومناظر البحر الخلابة بها وكل شبر فى الاسكندرية مميز جدا . قال عنها إدوارد. إم . فوريستر "أفضل طريق لرؤية الأسكندرية أن تتجوّل بدون هدف. 

قصر وحدائق المنتزه: 

اكثر ما يميز منطقة المنتزة بالاسكندرية هى شواطئها ، كما يوجد بها دار الضيافة الرسمي وقصر المنتزه وقد أنشا على الطراز التركى ، كما توجد بها حدائق الشلالات وحدائق النزهه التى توجد بالقرب من حديقة حيوانات الأسكندرية وحدائق أنتونياديس وكلها أماكن جميلة يمكنك زيارتها فى وقت الظهيرة . 

المسرح الروماني: 

يوجد هذا المسرح القديم بكوم الدكة ويرجع تاريخ بنائه للقرن الثاني الميلادى وقد تم ترميمه فى القرن الرابع الميلادي ، تم اكتشافه فى العصر الحديث سنة 1960 ويعتبر هو المسرح الروماني الوحيد في مصر الآن وقد استغرق التنقيب عنه حوالى 30 سنة ويحتوى على 800 مقعد رخام والأرضية من الفسيفساء . 

مقابر الأنفوشي: 

ترجع هذه المقابر الى عام 250 ق م ، هذه القبور تصور الحياة اليومية للآلهة المصرية وقد زينت بالمرمر والرخام. 

قلعة قايتباى : 

وأنشأت خصيصا لتحصين المدينة ضد الغزو من جهة البر ، بناها السلطان الاشرف قايتباي سنة 1477م وتقع في نهاية اللسان الشرقي من جزيرة فاروس القديمة وهي عبارة عن برج كبير يدعم كل ركن من اركانه برج صغير مستدير الشكل. 

الكاتاكومب بكوم الشقافة: 

والكاتاكومب عبارة عن مقابر للفراعنة القدماء تأتى على ثلاثة مستويات انشأت فى القرن الثانى قبل الميلاد وتضم تمثالى الملكان سوبيك وأنوبيس وهم يرتديان دروعا رومانية. 

المتحف الروماني واليونانى: 

يغطى المتحف فترة زمنية طويلة تتمتد من القرن الثالث قبل الميلاد إلى القرن السابع الميلادى وقد القى هذا التنوع بظلاله على الاسكندرية ونشأت طائفة رفضت التطور الروحي المحلي عرفت بسيرابيس والتى هى مزيج من الديانات اليونانية والرومانية والفرعونية. 

متحف المجوهرات الملكي: 

المتحف البسيط في جليم ويحتوي المتحف على مجموعة المجوهرات الشخصية لمحمد علي باشا. 

الشواطئ: 

تشتهر الاسكندرية بشواطئها الممتدة البديعة وكورنيشها الواسع وأشهر أربعة شواطئ بها هى شاطئ ستانلي وشاطئ المنتزه وشاطئ العجمى وشاطئ المعمورة ، اما أبو قير فهى بلدة صيد سمك صغيرة يمكنك ان تتمتع باشهى المأكولات البحرية بها وبالشمس الجميلة وبهواية صيد السمك. 


- اماكن فى مصر الأقصر : 

تحوى وحدها ثلث اثار العالم اجمع وهى بذلك اعظم متحف مفتوح فى العالم الملئ بالرهبة والاثار الموحيه بالحضارة القديمة ، كانت الاقصر جزءا من طيبة القديمة وكانت مقعد القوة لمدة 1350 عاما متتالية من عام 2100 قبل الميلاد إلى 750 قبل الميلاد وفى هذا الوقت قام المصريون ببناء العديد من الاعمال الفنية المعمارية وبهذا تحولت المدينة إلى مدينة غنية بالتاريخ المبهر بالاماكن بالاثار بالمعابد والمقابر ، اليوم تستطيع ان تمشى بين التاريخ وبين رؤوس الالهة فى طريق الكباش ، بين الاعمدة وزهور اللوتس واوراق البردي ،وان تتمتع برحلة قصيرة بالكاريته او فى فلوكة عند غروب الشمس . 
تعتبر الاقصر جزءا من طيبة القديمة وهى المدينة ذات المائة باب كما قال عنها المؤرخ الاغريقى العظيم هوميروس بسبب ابنيتها ذات الابواب الكبيرة. نمت المدينة عبر العصور ، واعجب بها العرب وبجمالها فسموها الاقصر لكثرة ما شاهدوه بها من قصور. 
ولهذا ينبهر الزائر عند زيارته للمدينة التى تتسم بعمدانها الرهيبة المساحة على كلى شاطئ النيل فى مدينة الحياه فى الشرق حيث تشرق الشمس وفى مدينة الموت فى الغرب حيث تغرب الشمس فى مدارها غير المنتهى حيث ترقد بسلام الحياة. 

معابد الكرنك: 

وجدت على الضفة الشرقية للنيل فى مدينة الحياة وهى اكبر اماكن الحرب التى بنيت على مر العصور على الضفة الغربية تقع تماثيل ممنون ومقابر ووديان الملوك والملكات والعديد من المعابد والمقابر الخاصة بأهم الشخصيات. 

البحيرة المقدسة: 

وكانت تستخدم للتنقية . تقع البحيرة المقدسة خارج القاعة الرئيسية من معبد الاقصر حيث يوجد هناك تمثال كبير للجعران وكان هذا التمثال اهداء إلى الملك امنحتب. 

مقابر وديان الملوك والملكات: 

وهذه هى المقابر التى طلبها ملوك وملكات الدولة الحديثة وقد أمر هؤلاء الملوك والملكات ان تحفر وجوههم على صخور الوادى وتتكون المقبرة من عدة غرف وممرات تؤدى إلى غرف الدفن. 

مقبرة مينا: 

هو موحد القطرين خلال عصر تسموسيس السادس . 

مقبرة راموز: 

راموز هو احد مسئولى الدولة فى عهد امنحتب الثالث وعهد اخناتون المقبرة تتكون من معلقات توضيحية تشرح تاريخ اخناتون وزوجتة نفرتاري. 

تمثال المرمر: 

طوله 19.20 مترا وهو البقية الباقية من معبد امنحتب الثالث وحدث هذا بعد ان عانى المعبد من التصدعات فسماه الاغريق المرمر قصة البطل الذى مات فى حروب طرواده وقيل انه كان ينادى كل صباح باسم امه ايروس الة الفجر التى سحرته وكان يجهش بالبكاء وهو يناديها. 

معبد الدير البحرى: 

بنى هذا المعبد بمعرفة الملكة حتشبسوت لكى تمثل فيه اسرار العالم السفلي . معبد الدير البحرى يعتبر من احدث الاثار فهو يرجع للقرن السابع قبل الميلاد واستخدمة الاقباط كمكان للاحتفال.المعبد يتكون من ثلاثة اروقه خلابه يفصلها شارع . 

متحف رمسيس : 

وقد بنى خصيصا للملك رمسيس الثانى وجداريات المعبد تمثل معركة قادش. 

معبد مدينة هابو : 

بنى خصيصا للملك رمسيس الثالث وهو يختص بلوحاته الدينية ومناظره العسكرية ، اللوحات مازالت تحتفظ برونق الوانها. 

معبد دندرة: 

هذا المعبد الرومانى يقع على بعد ستين كيلو متر شمال الاقصر ، بطلميوس الثالث كان اول من بدأ فى المعبد واتى من بعدة الحكام الرومانيين البطالمة ، يحتوى المعبد على لوحة شهيرة للملكة كليوبترا وقيصر ابنها من الملك يوليوس قيصر ، المعبد مشهور بشرحه للابراج الفلكية . 

معبد اسنا : 

يقع جنوب الاقصر ويحتوى على قاعة مليئة بالصور والمنشورات التى تتبع اباطرة الرومان الذين اتوا إلى مصر وضحوا من اجل الالهة . 

- اماكن فى مصر - اسوان : 

تعتبر مشتى جميل، حيث تتمتع بمناخ معتدل جاف نظرا 
لوقوعها على الضفة الشرقية للنيل، تبعد 899 كيلومتر 
جنوب القاهرة، و تربط مصر بالسودان، و هي الباب إلى القارة الأفريقية. 

ومشهد النيل فى اسوان ساحر الى اقصى درجة مع تدفقه خلال الصخور وجزره الرمادية المستديرة التى غطتها بساتين النخيل والنباتات الإستوائية. 

يمكن أن تقضّي أيامك هناك بالمشي على كورنيش أسوان الواسع و تراقب القوارب الشراعية تحفر السماء بسواريهم الطويلة أو تجلس في المطاعم العائمة تستمع إلى موسيقى النوبة وتأكل السمك. او تقوم باستكشاف السوق الملئ بالروائح والتوابل والعطور و السلال. 

معبد كلابشه: 

يعود معبد كلابشه إلى الإمبراطور الروماني أوكتافيوس أغسطس (30 قبل الميلاد - اعلان 14 )، و هو واحد من أكبر معابد الحجر الرملي في النوبة. و قد إنتقل إلى موقعه الحالي في عام 1970، و حوائطة تغطي بالنصوص والنقوش وتصور آلهة مصرية مثل إزيس وأوزوريس. 

معبد و بيت الولي: 

هو معبد صخرى و أحد المعابد الخمسة تم بناؤها من قبل رمسيس الثانى في النوبة. ويشمل فناءا، و قاعة و حجرة مليئة بالنصوص والنقوش المتعددة الملونة، بالإضافة إلى مشاهد الملك فى ساحة المعركة. 

معبد فيلة: 

معبد فيلة انتقل من مكانه الاصلى على جزيرة فيلة و تم تجميعه على جزيرة أجيليكا، و ذلك في أعقاب بناء السد العالي. 

معابد أبو سمبل: 

المعبد االعظيم (رمسيس الثّاني): 

وهو احد الآثار التى شيدها الفرعون رمسيس الثاني، و هي أكثر المعابد عظمة و جمالا. و واجهته بإرتفاع 33 مترا، و باتساع 38 متر وبه العديد من تماثيل رمسيس الثاني، كل منها بإرتفاع 20 مترا. 

المعبد الأصغر (نيفرتاري): 

و يقع شمال المعبد العظيم ، و قد بنى من الصخر فى عهد رمسيس الثاني. و قد تم بناؤه خصيصا إلى إلهة الحب والجمال، هاثر، وأيضا إلى زوجته المفضلة نيفرتاري و يشتمل على ستة تماثيل، أربعة لرمسيس الثّاني وإثنان لزوجته نيفرتاري يزينان الواجهة. و المدخل ثم يؤدي إلى قاعة تحتوي ستة أعمدة وهى التي تحمل كبير الالهة هاثر. 

جزيرة فيلة: 

جزيرة فيلة هى إحدى الحصون الأقوى على طول حدود مصر الجنوبية، و تفصل النيل إلى قناتين معاكستين فى اسوان . 

جزيرة النباتات: 

توجد وسط المجرى ، و هى قرب جزيرة فيلة، وهى حديقة نباتية، مليئة بالنباتات والأشجار الغريبة استوردت من جميع أنحاء العالم. 

جزيرة أجيليكا: 

يسكنها الان معبد وآثار جزيرة فيله التي غطتها مياة السد العالي. و معبد فيله فكك ثم تم تجمعيه مرة ثانية على هذه الجزيرة، و هى تبعد حوالي 500 متر من جزيرة فيلا الأصلية ، ويتم بها عروض الصوت والضوء بمختلف اللغات. 


- اماكن فى مصر - البحر الأحمر :

تمتد سواحل البحر الاحمر من خليج السويس إلى حدود السودان ، جبالها الغنية بالمعادن تختلف ما بين جبال موحية وجبال مليئة بروح القِدم وهى سلسلة الجبال الحمراء ولذا سمي بالبحر الاحمر . هرميس كانت تبحث عن الهدوء فى العصور المسيحية القديمة هنا مشاركة الخشونة وتجارة الجمال بين البدو اليوم الحجر الجيرى املاح الصجراء الشرقية تبقى غير مكشوفة ولكن البحر الاحمر نفسة تزينة الشعاب المرجانية وترأسه الموانى القديمة مليئ بالخياة تحت الماء وله تاريخ حربى عظيم يمتد إلى عهد الفراعنة القدام. 
اليوم الموانئ القديمة تعرف بانها احسن مراكز الغوص والمنتجعات السياحية والمستحمون فى الشمس يرقدون على الرمال البيضاء التى تزين السواحل الزرقاء او على مراسى الشاطئ. 

عجائب الحياة تحت الماء فى البحر الاحمر تظل ظاهرة طبيعية خلابة بالشعاب المرجانية والاسماك اللامعة تنتظرك لكى تكتشفها. 
محافظة البحر الاحمر المصرية تتكون من عدة مدن التى تقسم بينها سحر وجمال هذة الهبة الالهية والنعمة الربانية. 

الغردقة : 

أنشئت الغردقة فى اوائل القرن العشرين ، ظلت الغردقة مدينة صيد صغيرة حتى اعوام قليلة مضت ، اليوم مدينة الغردقة اصبحت اكبر المنتجعات السياحية في مصر ومركزا بحريا عالميا ، إذا كنت تريد مكانا تحت الماء او فوق الماء فستجده فى الغردقة ، تزلجا على الماء ، ابحارا فى الماء او اردت ممارسة رياضة الغوص تحت الماء ، عجائب ما تحت الماء تعتبر الاولى فى المستوى على العالم مياهها الدافئة تحتضن انواعا نادرة من الاسماك والشعاب المرجانية والتى تستطيع مشاهدتها عبر غواصة . 
استضافت الغردقة العديد من مسابقات الغوص منذ عام 1950 وهى اليوم اشهر مدن الغوص فى العالم ، يأتى الطيران من اوربا ومن القاهرة والاقصر يهبط يوميا فى مطار الغردقة وتعتبر الغردقة اكبر مدن البحر الاحمر ، التدريب على الغوص معتمد دوليا وقد اخذ بعض المنظمون المسئولية عن بعض مواقع الغوص كابو نحاس ونقطة بلاف وهى من اكثر الاماكن شهرة فى الغردقة. 

السويس: 

كانت مدينة السويس ميناءً تجاريا منذ القرن السابع ، كانت تتم تجارة التوابل ونقل الحجاج إلى مكة عن طريق هذا الميناء وفى القرن الخامس عشر تحول الميناء إلى قاعدة عسكرية وفى عام 1869 افتتحت قناة السويس التى طورت المدينة واليوم تعتبر مدينة السويس من اكبر الموانئ المصرية. 
شهدت مدينة السويس موت الاف مؤلفة من شباب المصريين ورجالهم اثناء عملهم على حفر قناة السويس اثناء الاحتلال الفرنسي وقد عاصرت المدينة احتلال القوات الفرنسية و البريطانية لمصر. 

العين السخنة : 

وقد سميت بذلك لكثرة عيون الكبريت فيها ، وهى قريبة من العاصمة القاهرة ولذا يذهب اليها اغلب الناس فى رحلة يومية وهى منتجع آخر الاسبوع لكثرة ذهاب الناس اليها فى ايام العطلة الاسبوعية كما انها ايضا مكان مقنع للصيد والرياضات البحرية. 

القصير: 

للقصير تاريخ طويل كواحدة من اكبر موانئ البحر الاحمر ومن هنا بدأت الملكة حتشبسوت رحلتها الاستكشافية إلى بلاد بنط. فى القرن السادس عشر حكمها السلطان سليم وهو مايزال يقف على شكل تمثال فى قلب المدينة وللقصير اهمية استراتيجية حربية واليوم تعتبر منتجعا سياحيا هادئا بشواطئها الرملية ومياهها الصافية وشعابها المرجانية ورياضاتها المائية. 

برنيس : 

مدينة قديمة سميت على اسم بطلميوس الثاني وقد اصبحت ميناءً تجاريا عام 275 قبل الميلاد ومعبد سميراميس المهدم يقع قريبا من المدينة وعلى الطريق توجد بقايا حقول الالغام ، شواطئ المدينة مازالت تحتفظ ببريقها وجمالها وبعيدا من الشاطئ يمكن زياؤة جزيرة زبرجد التى تعتبر ظاهرة طبيعية مشهورة والتى كانت مصدرا للاحجار الكريمة حيث حفرت بها المناجم منذ سنة 1500 قبل الميلاد وحتى منتصف الفرن العشرين ومن فوق تل هيرودوت تستمتع بمناظر خلابة غنية بالحياة البحرية ويوجد بها الكثير من الدلافين . 

مرسى علم: 

قرية صغيرة وميناء صخري وهى تعتبر مركزا رئيسيا للصيد والرحلات البحرية وهناك بعض الشعاب المرجانية الخلابة واماكن الغوص ايضا متوفرة وتمتد من هناك إلى جبل علبة فى الجنوب. 

سفاجا: 

تعتبر ميناءً عمليا وتحتوى على العديد من القرى السياحية وهى مختصة في تدريب الغوص ومسابقات الصيد ومليئة بالفنادق والكثير من مطاعم الاسماك المشهورة عالميا ، مياهها تختص ببعض الرمال السوداء ذات المميزات الخاصة وتستعمل طبيا فى بعض الاحيان .شواطئها المتميزة تجعلها مكانا مناسبا للتزلج وتخرج الرحلات الجبلية من مدينة سفاجا مع المرشدين السياحيين. 


- اماكن فى مصر - سيناء : 

تقع شبة جزيرة سيناء فى الجزء الشمالى الشرقى من مصر وتأخذ شكل مثلث ، فى القسم الجنوبى منها يوجد خليج العقبة وفى الغرب خليج السويس. وإلي الشمال من هذا المثلث يكون الجزء الباقي علي هيئة متوازي أضلاع حده الشمالي ساحل البحر الأبيض المتوسط وحده الجنوبي هو الخط الفاصل الذي يصل بين رأس خليج العقبة ورأس خليج السويس ، وحده الشرقي خط الحدود السياسية لمصر ، وحده الغربي قناة السويس. 

وتبلغ مساحة شبه جزيرة سيناء نحو 61 ألف كيلو متر مربع أي ما يعادل حوالي 6% من جملة المساحة الكلية لمصر. وعلى مر التاريخ مثلت سيناء الدرع الاستراتيجى لمصر من جهة الشمال ، وتملك سيناء 30% من سواحل مصر ، وسيناء هى حلقة الوصل بين قارة أفريقيا وقارة أسيا وكانت على مر التاريخ معبر بين حضارات العالم القديم فى وادى النيل وفى دلتا نهرى دجلة والفرات وبلاد الشام. 
كما كانت سيناء معبر الديانات بدءا من الخليل ابراهيم الذى عبرها كما عاش فيها نبى الله موسى وعلى ارضها تلقى الشريعة من ربه كما عبرتها العائلة المقدسة فى رحلتها إلى مصر.وقد اثبت علماء التاريخ ان الانسان المصري كان يحيا فى سيناء منذ نحو 100 الف سنه . 
وكما كانت سيناء هى الدرع الاستراتيجى لمصر كانت ايضا ايضا معبر الجيوش المصرية للدفاع عن ارضها فمثلما خرج الجيش الاسلامي بقيادة صلاح الدين عبر سيناء لهزيمة الصليبيين ، فقد خرج جيش مصر بعد ذلك بأقل من قرن واحد لمواجهة التتار. 
وفى يونيه عام 1967 كانت سيناء هدفا للعدوان الاسرائيلى الذى خرج ذليلا بعد تضحيات كبرى تمثلت فى حروب الاستنزاف ثم حرب اكتوبر المجيدة عام 1973. 
وفى عام 1982 ارتفع العلم المصري على آخر جزء من اجزاء سيناء وهى طابا بعد معركة دبلوماسية. 

شرم الشيخ: 

وهى منتجع يقع على خليج العقبة ، شهد هذا المنتجع العديد من المؤتمرات الهامة ، وقد حصل منتجع شرم الشيخ المطل على البحر الاحمر على جائزة مدن السلام لعام 2000 ـ2001 , التى تمنحها منظمة الامم المتحدة للتربية والعلوم والثقافة " اليونسكو ". واصبحت هذه المدينة المطلة على خليج العقبة منتجعا سياحيا جيد التجهيز فى جنوبى شبه جزيرة سيناء. 

رأس محمد: 

تقع عند التقاء خليج السويس وخليج العقبة فى الجزء الجنوبى من سيناء على بعد نحو 12 كيلو متر من شرم الشيخ وتشتمل على امثلة لاهم المعالم الجيولوجية فى سيناء ، وهى تعتبر اجمل مناطق الغوص فى العالم لوجود حفريات بها ترجع إلى 75 الف عام اضافة إلى ثرائها بالشعب المرجانية والاحياء البرية.وقد تم تحويل منطقة رأس محمد إلى محمية طبيعية عام 1982. 

دهب: 

قيل انها سميت بهذا الاسم نظرا لتشبية البدو لرمالها المتلألئة تحت ضوء الشمس بالذهب ، وهى تقع على بعد نحو 100 كيلو متر شمال غرب شرم الشيخ , وهى تعتبر واحدة من اجمل بقع سيناء التى تصلح لممارسة رياضة الغوص. 
ودهب مشهورة بشواطئها الذهبية والمواقع المدهشة التى تصلح للغوص مثل "بلو هول" Blue Hole و"كانيون" Canyon و "لايت هاوس" Lighthouse.والمنطقة تنقسم الى قسمين, مركز السائحين حيث توجد الفنادق الرئيسية، و قرية أصالة البدوية التي يجد السائحين جذابة بسبب مطاعمها الكثيرة وسكنها الرخيص. 

العريش: 

هى العاصمة و المدينة الرئيسية رسميا فى سيناء وتقع على ساحل البحر الأبيض المتوسط , على بعد 214 ميل شرق القاهرة ، يعرض متحف سيناء في المدينة اشياء مبهرة عن حياة البدو مع عروض الحرف , الأدوات و الملابس . وتستضيف المدينة سوق بدوي صباح كل يوم خميس. 
ولقد كانت العريش منذ أقدم العصور ميناء مصريا هاماً ومركزاً استراتيجيا ، وأحد المراكز الرئيسية للجيش المصري خلال عصر الدولة الفرعونية الحديثة . 
ومن أهم ما بها الآن قلعة العريش ، والتى بقي منها الآن سور مربع ارتفاعه نحو 8 أمتار وقد اعتمد الاتراك علي هذه القلعة كثيراً في صراعاتهم حتي الحرب العالمية . 

جبل موسى : 

توجد فى أعلى قمته كنيسة صغيرة وجامع ، ويحرص السائحون على تسلق الجبل عقب منتصف الليل ليصلوا قمته قبيل شروق الشمس ، ورغم مشقة الرحلة وصعوبة تسلق الجبل إلا أن منظر الشروق فى تلك البقعة متعة تستحق كل مشقة حيث تبدو قمم الجبال المحيطة وكأنها قد اكتست بلون أحمر مع بزوغ الشمس ، ويرتفع هذا الجبل 2.285 مترا.ويعتقد ان هذا الجبل هو الذى كلم الله سبحانة وتعالى منه النبى موسى. 

سانت كاترين: 

تعتبر جنوب سيناء منذ العصور المسيحية الأولى أحد أهم مناطق الجذب للرهبان المسيحيين ، وقد أقام هؤلاء الرهبان العديد من الأديرة والكنائس فى أودية سيناء أشهر ما بقى منها دير طور سيناء المعروف باسم دير سانت كاترين . 
ويقع الدير أسفل جبل سيناء ، فى منطقة جبلية وعرة المسالك حبتها الطبيعة بجمال آخاذ مع طيب المناخ وجودة المياه العذبة . وإلى الغرب من الدير يوجد وادى الراحة . وللدير سور عظيم يحيط بعدة أبنية داخلية بعضها فوق بعض تصل أحياناً إلى أربعة طوابق تخترقها ممرات ودهاليز . وبناء الدير يشبه حصون القرون الوسطى،ويعود بناء الدير إلى القرن الرابع الميلادى. 
والدير هو اعلى قمة فى سيناء كلها ،دير سانت كاترين هو أحد الأديرة المعروفة في العالم كمكان أرثوذكسي مقدس. 

طابا: 

طابا مدينة حدودية ،حيث تغلف الجبال منتجعاتها السياحية . شريط طابا الساحلى هو الاكثر جمالا على مستوى شبة الجزيرة ويتكون من عدد من الخلجان والبحيرات و مضيق و جزيرة.من طابا يمكن أن تأخذ قارب إلى جزيرة الفراعنة المتوجه بحصن تاريخي. اجمل مناظر هذة الجزيرة هو حصن صلاح الدين الذى رمم من قبل منظمة الاثار المصرية. 

نويبع: 

تحتضن نويبع معظم البحر وبها اماكن عديدة لممارسة رياضات الصحراء , ركوب الجمال و رحلات السفاري , الغوص. نويبع تقع على بعد 85 كيلومتر شمال دهب بين خليج العقبة و جبال الصحراء العالية . في الماضي ادت هذة المدينة دورا كبيرا ومهم للحجاج المسلمين في طريقهم إلى مكة. 
وبخلاف المدينة الرئيسية تنقسم نويبع إلى مركزين , نويبع تارابين ( على بعد كيلومترين شمال للمدينة ) و نويبع مزيانا (سبعة كيلومترات جنوبا) ، وبشكل عام يشتهر هذا المنتجع الصغير بشواطئه الرائعة. 


- الحياة ليلا : 

حضارة مصر ومشاهدها الحضارية كفيلة بان تملئ وقت اكثر الناس فراغا وهى تضاهى فى ثقافتها ثقافة باريس ونيويورك فهى حقا المدينة التى لا تنام.

وقد يتعجب الاجانب من قدرة الخارقة للشعب المصري على مواصلة الحياة مع القليل من النوم ويتسائلون عن السبب ، والسر هو فترة القيلولة وهى اما فى فترة الظهيرة الحار واما فى المساء ما بين الساعة الخامسة والعاشرة قبلما تمتلئ الشوارع بالناس. 

البازرات الفنية : 

حيث يرى الزائر ابداع الافكار المصرية القديمة متناغمة مع القطع الفنية الحديثة والرسومات . ويعتبر الفنان المصري الحديث محظوظا لتراث مصر وتاريخها الفني المتباين جامعا بين الفراعنة والخلفاء والسلاطين والملوك. وتحتضن مصر مجتمع فني كبير ويستوطنها عدد من الفنانيين الاجانب. 

القهاوى والشيشة : 

وتمثل قهاوى مصر عالم متكامل للرجال فنادرا ما تجد امراءة او فتاة مصرية متواجده فيها فيما عدا القهاوى السياحية فى اماكن مثل خان الخليلى بالقاهرة . او مقهى العمده بالمهندسين .

النزهات النيلية : 

وغالبا ما تكون فى فلوكة ذات شراع واحد وهى وسيلة للتمتع بنسيم المساء فى فترات الصيف خاصة ، ونزهة جيدة على مدار السنة . وتعتبر النزهات النيلية افضل وسيلة لسهرة رومانسية او الترفية فى عطلة نهاية الاسبوع. 

الافلام والمهرجانات : 

تعتبر القاهرة هوليود الشرق بلا مبالغة . وتضم مدينة الانتاج الاعلامى الجديدة والمتواجده على مشارف القاهرة جاعلة من مصر مركزا للانتاج والتوزيع السينمائى فى المنطقة ، بالإضافة إلى انعقاد عدد من المهرجانات السينمائة فى القاهرة والاسكندرية على مدار السنة . 

المسرح : 

هناك العديد من المسارح المنتشرة فى القاهرة ومدن مصر الكبرى واكبرها هو مسرح الجمهورية بالقاهرة والذى يعتبر مركز حضارى وثقافى مهم. 

التجوال سيرا على الاقدام : 

وتعتبر نزهات رياضية وترفيهية فى الوقت ذاته ، وغالبا ما تكون مرتبطة بالمراكز النسائية والحضارية والتى دائما ما تنظم مثل هذة الجولات عدا الصيف ، الجولات على الاقدام مع مرشد على دراية ومجموعة من الاصدقاء يسهل للزائر استكشاف مصر


منقول للفائدة*


*اليكم فنادق مصر ونبدأها بالقاهرة 
**السلام هيات
65 شارع عبد الحميد بدوى ـ مصر الجديدة
297400
2976037

النيل هيلتون
ش كورنيش النيل ـ ميدان التحرير
5780392
5780475

هيلتون رمسيس
1115 ش كورنيش النيل ـ ماسبيرو
5844400
5757152

الواحة
ك6 طريق اسكندرية الصحراوى ـ الجيزة
3831777
3830910

سفير الزمالك
21 ش محمد مظهر ـ الزمالك
3420055
3422102

سفير القاهرة 
ميدان المساحة ـ الدقى
3482424
3608453

سميراميس انتركونتينتال
ش كورنيش ـ جاردن سيتى
7957171
7963020

سونستا القاهرة
4ش الطيران ـ مدينة نصر
2628111
2635731

سياج الهرم
ترعة المريوطية طريق سقارة ـ الهرم
3853005
3857413

شيراتون الجزيرة
3 ش قيادة الثورة أرض الجزيرة ـ الزمالك
3411555
3405056

شيراتون القاهرة 
1 ميدان الجلاء ـ الدقى
3369700
3664601

شيراتون هليوبوليس 
ش العروبة طريق المطار ـ مصر الجديدة 
2677740
2678454

ماريوت القاهرة 
16 ش سرايا الجزيرة ـ الزمالك
3408888
3406667

مريديان القاهرة 
ش كورنيش النيل ـ جاردن سيتى
3621717
3621927

مريديان فورتى جراند
ميدان الرماية ـ الجيزة
3830383
3831730

مريديان هليوبوليس 
طريق الحرية ـ أمام المطار القديم 
2919400
4180761

موفينبيك الهرم
1 طريق مصر إسكندرية الصحراوى
3852555
3835006

موفينبيك هليوبوليس 
طريق الحرية ـ أمام المطار القديم
2919400
4180761

مينا هاوس أوبروى 
6 ش الأهرام ـ الجيزة 
3833222
3837777

نوفوتيل المطار 
طريق المطار القديم ـ مصر الجديدة
2918520
2914794

هلنان شبرد
5 ش عبد القادر حمزة ـ جاردن سيتى
7953801
7921010


الإسكندرية 

رمادا الرنيسانس 
544 طريق الجيش ـ سيدى بشر
5460935
5497690

شيراتون المنتزة
1 طريق الجيش ـ المنتزة
5480550
5401331

سوفتيل سيسيل 
16 ميدان سعد زغلول ـ محطة الرمل
4836401


ميركير رومانس 
303 طريق الجيش ـ سابا باشا
5876429


هلنان فلسطين
قصر المنتزة ـ المنتزة 
5478833
5473378

*
*محافظات أخرى 

جولى فيل الأقصر 
جزيرة التمساح ـ الأقصر 
374855
374936

شيراتون الأقصر 
ش خالد بن الوليد كورنيش النيل ـ الأقصر 
374544
374941

ونتر بالاس الاقصر 
ش خالد بن الوليد كورنيش النيل ـ الاقصر 
381549
374087

نوفوتيل الاقصر
ش خالد بن الوليد كونيش النيل ـ الأقصر 
374544
374941

أسوان أوبروى 
جزيرة أليفانتين ـ أسوان
314667
313538

كتراكت أسوان
ش أبطال التحرير كورنيش النيل ـ أسوان
316001
316011

هلنان بورسعيد
ش الكونيش ـ بور سعيد
320890
323762

ميركير الإسماعيلية
جزيرة الفرسان ـ الإسماعيلية
338040
338043

اتمنى ان تفيدكم ولو بعض الشيء*

----------


## ماما زوزو

*تسلم ايدك يا اسكندرانى
موضوع رائع لانه عن ام الدنيا
*

----------


## الاســكندرانــى

تسلملى ياماما زوزو فعلا مصر دى ام الدنيا وعمار يامصر مهما الواحد سافر واتغرب مافى امان غير فى مصر

----------


## حسام عمر

تسلم ايدك يا اسكندرانى

----------


## أروى محمد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ، السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .


إلى الزميل الأسكندراني أشكر على هذا الموضوع الرائع والجميل والذي كنت بحاجة لمعرفة معلومات عن أم الدنيا مصر تمنيات لك بالنجاح والتوفيق بأذن الله تعالى .



المرسلة : أروى محمد الطفيلة / الأردن.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته. ::   ::   ::

----------


## الاســكندرانــى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
بارك الله فيكم جميعا 
شكرا ياماما زوزو
ياحسام يالى مغلبك معايا 
شكرا ليكى يااروى وبارك الله فيكى

----------


## سـلـوى

تسلم يا اخى اسكندرانى و جزاك الله كل خير على هذا الكم الهائل من المعلومات المفيدة و الرائعة عن بلادنا الحبيبة مصر

----------


## الاســكندرانــى

شكرا عسولة على مرورك الكريم

----------


## بنت مصر

الموضوع أكتر من رائع يا اسكندراني
شكرا لك على هذه الفائدة الكبيرة واللي اثق
ان الكثير ممن يريدون زيارة مصر لا يعرفون عن 
هذه  المعلومات شيئا بل نحن ابناء مصر نحتاج الي معرفتها

شكرا لك اخي العزيز واسمح لي بنقلها الي قاعة حول العالم لانها المخصصة لهذا الغرض



تقبل خالص تحياتي


بسنت

----------


## الاســكندرانــى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخت الفاضلة / بسنت
اشكرك على مرورك الكريم
وطبعا تفضلى وانقلى الموضوع فى المكان المناسب 
ولكى جزيل الشكر

----------


## osha

موضوع في الجون،وكده أي حد من الأخوة العرب ممكن لو عاوز ينزل مصر يطبع المقالة وتبقى معاه مرجع
بارك الله فيك

----------


## م. بسمة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم الأسكندراني على النقل..
لو يدرك كل مصري قيمة بلده ويحبها ويخلص لها لتبدل الحال غير الحال...
مشكور أخي الكريم..

أختك في الله
بسمة*

----------


## الاســكندرانــى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بارك الله فيكى يا اوشا 
واشكرك على تعليقك ايتها الاخت الفاضلة بسمة 
شكرا لمروركم الكريم

----------


## مسنال

الموضوع رائع جدا يالا سكندراني 

عندي بعض الاستفسارات 

1- ما تكلمت على الاسكندرية ليه 
2- اسعار الطيران الي ذكرتها هل هي ذهابا وعودة او ذهابا فقط 

ملاحظة (انا زرت الاسكندرية وحبتها اكثر من القاهرة)

----------


## الاســكندرانــى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
توجد معلومات بالفعل فى الاعلى عن اهم المناطق بالاسكندرية واماكن السياحة لكن بالقريب العاجل ان شاء الله سوف اجيب موضوع كامل عن الاسكندرية 
وبالنسبة للاسعار ممكن تحدديلى اى مكان واجيبلك كل التفاصيل الخاصه به ان شاء الله
واشكرك على تعليقك والاهتمام

----------


## Eskandarani

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شكراً لأخي الكريم الأسكندراني على نقله لهذه المعلومات القيمة وأفادكم الله

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

تسلم ايديك يارب ....  بس ممكن اقول حاجة ومتزعلش مني ؟؟



انا اسف يعني ..؟؟  


الموضوع قديم ومكرر  وكان بتاريخ   7/12/2003   وانا اللي كاتبه ...    انا اسف

----------


## الاســكندرانــى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخى الفاضل واد كول
كيف الحال ان شاء الله تكون بخير
اخى العزيز المهم اننا نوضح اهم معالم ام الدنيا ايا كان الى كتب كلنا مصريين واخوة

----------


## م. بسمة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مجهود طيب ومشكور أخي صلادينو
بارك الله فيك
أختك في الله
بسمة

----------


## saladino

*ميرسى على المرور والتعليق*

----------


## eyeadam@msn.com

معلومات قيمه مشكوررررر عفرت

----------


## eyeadam@msn.com

ما اروعك يا اسكندراني 
مشكور جدا

----------


## saladino

*شكرا على المرور والتعليق*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

شكرا يا صلادينو
مجهود رائع

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أخى الحبيب الإسكندرانى
موضوع ومجهود رائع
كل الشكر لك يا أخى الحبيب

----------


## saladino

*شكرا احمد باشا على المرور والتعليق*

----------


## ضابط شرطة

والله مشكور جدا يا أخي العزيز على هذا الموضوع الراائع والمفيد 


وبعد اذنك انا هنسخه وابعته على مجموعة ابو نواف لو تكرمت

شكرا جزيلا ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## حسام عمر

شكرا لك اخى محمد على المعلومات الجميله

----------


## حسام عمر

شكرا لك اخى الاسكندرانى على الموضوع الجميل

----------


## ahmedab216

*و الله مجهود رائع اخي العزيز الاسكندراني
عاشت ايديك
انا نقلته عندي علي جهازي عشان يكون مرجع لي

مع خالص تحياتي

أحمـد*

----------


## ahmedab216

*مجهور رائع اخي صلادينو

تسلم ايدك

مع خالص تحياتي

أحمـد*

----------


## مليارديرخليجي

متشكرين اوي

----------


## الاســكندرانــى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اخوانى الافضل 
لكم جزيل الشكر لتصفحكم الموضوع وشاكر جدا ليكم اخوانى الافاضل 
وجزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## أبو منار

ممتاز صلاطينو


عايز فنادق 5 نجوم الغردقة وأسعارها للمصريين ممكن نعرفعا
لإني بيني وبينك عايز اقضي الأجزة الجاية في الغردقة


(((( سر )))))

----------


## bebey

*شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع والذي احتوى على كم هائل جدا من المعلومات والاستفسارات التي تهمنا كسائحين لمصر الحبيبة*
*وافادني هذا الموضوع بشكل كبير شخصيا*
*لاني من محبي المتاحف ومعالم ومدن العالم*
*لكن لدي عتب عليك*
*لماذا لم تتحدث عن متحف الشمع في حلوان*
*وحديقة الحيوان في الجيزة*
*والمتحف المصري*
*والحديقة الدولية*
*وكلها اماكن قمت بزيارتها ولكن لابد يكون غيري لم يقم بزيارتها ويحتاج الى لمحة تفصيلية عن هذه الاماكن الرائعة*

*جهد رائع جدا جدا وجبار منك*
*اشكرك عليه كثيرا وانتظر منك المزيد بهذا الخصوص*
*بيبي*

----------


## khaled4

معلومات جميله جدا الله ينور عاليك و على فكره المترو بقى ب 75. قرش

----------


## bedo_ic

بارك الله فيك موضوع اكثر من رائع

----------


## شادو

شكرا على المعلومات

اخى الاسكندرانى

تقبل تحياتى

----------


## a_leader

معلومات جميلة جدا
الف شكر

----------


## saladino

*شكرا لكل الاخوة الافاضل على التعليق والتواصل الطيب

مع اطيب الامانى بدوام التقدم*

----------


## ميمو المصرى

تسلم ايدك يا اسكندرانى 
ده يعتبر فهرس كامل عن مصر
ودليل نوصل بيه لى شى نحب نعرفه
جزاك الله خير
ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## الاســكندرانــى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخوانى الافاضل
اولا اعتذرلكم عن عدم متابعتى للمواضيع ولكن غصب عنى وان شاء الله اكون متواجد معكم الفترة القادمة باستمرار 
وثانيا اشكركم جزيل الشكر لمروكم الكريم 
جزائكم الله خير الجزاااء

----------


## سابرينا

تسلم ايدك مجهود جبار 
وخريطة سياحية رائعة 
ومفيدة بس مش جديد عليك

----------


## قلب مصر

موضوعك رائع يا اسكندرانى 
ومجهود متميز فيه ومعلومات لا غنى عنها لأى سائح أو زائر لمصرنا الحبيبة

ومعلومات مهمة لينا احنا كمان فى السياحة الداخلية 

وهو من نوعية الموضوعات الجميلة الغير مرتبطة بتاريخ صلاحية للموضوع

اشكرك الف شكر ولو انها جت متأخرة شوية

----------


## ahmssobh

يسلموووووووووا يداتك يا خووووووووووووووويه

----------


## yara.a

موضوع رائع و مفيد
شكرا لك اسكندراني
ننتظر المزيد من المعلومات عن مصر الحبيبة

----------


## صقر الليل

تحياتى اخى العزيز
الاسكندرانى
على هذا المجهود
وشرحك المبسط عن ام الدنيا
وهى مصر
تحياتى اخى على ماخطه قالمك الغالى

----------


## ماما زوزو

***************



*********************

----------


## محمد احمد سعيد

مشكور

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
موضوع اكثر من رائع وواضح ان فيه مجهود كبير لكى يظهر بهذه الدقه وفقك الله والى لقاء

----------


## ميمة اسلام

موضوع رائع يا اسكندراني 
ومعلومات قيمة ومفيدة جدا جدا 
تسلم ايدك 
تقبل تحياتي 
في امان الله

----------


## جاسرة مصرية

طبعا الجمال ده
ممكن يكون من مين الا من اسكندرنى على حق مبدع يااخى الفاضل وتحياتى لمجهودك الاكثر من رائع وتحياتى لنبض قلمك وأحساسك الراقى وكلماتك الهائمه فى الابداع تحياتى اليك وكل عيد وعام وانت بخير أختك جاسره مصريه

----------


## المنال

ما شاء الله معلومات جميلة بالنسبة لي كغريبة عن البلد 

سلمت من جمع المعلومات و الحمد لله جزء كبير منها افادني فعلا 


تحياتي و لكم كل التوفيق 


المنال

----------


## الاســكندرانــى

شاكر جداا على مروركم الكريم

----------


## ahmedab216

رائع و أكثر من رائع الاخ الكريم الاسكندراني

بارك الله فيك دائما

مع خالص تحياتي

----------


## الاســكندرانــى

شاكر جداا على مروركم الكريم 
ومتابعتكم للمواضيع

----------


## RETAG0000

تسلم ايدك يااسكندرانى
موضوع مفيد جدا
ومصر فعلا ام الدنيامهما تغيب وتلف ةتبعد عنها حبها بيزيد فى قلبك زى حبك لابنك او بنتك دايما بيكبر جوانا
عمار يامصر بأولادك وبخيرك دايما
مايعرف قيمة مصر الا اللى بعد عنها
تسلم ايدك تانى يا اسكندرانى

----------


## المنال

مرحبا اخواني في الله و خواتي 



ارجوا ان احصل على المساعدة من المصريين الي ممكن يتيحوا لي الفرصة للتعامل معاهم 


انا طالبة بعين شمس و ابحث عن شقق لمدة 30 يوم و على ان تكون قريبة من جامعة عين شمس 


فهل اجد ظالتي لديكم 

و للعلم فانني الان محتاجة ضروري شقتين بغرفتين لكل منهما 


ولكم مني كل الحب و الاحترام 



المنال 
سلطنة عمان

----------


## RETAG0000

الموضوع رائع جدا يا اسكندرانى
مشكووووور

----------


## tonedom

الله عليك كل كلمة وانا بقراها بحس اني بمشي خطوة بخطوة في مصر ام الدنيا

----------


## نسمة صيف

_مشكور اخى الكريم على المعلومات الوفيرة والرائعة

جهد متميز فعلا منك جزاك الله خيرا_

----------


## الاســكندرانــى

السلام عليكم 
كيف الحال جميعا 
اشكركم على مروركم الكريم وان شاء الله بالتوفيق لنا جميعا

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

:f2: معلومات قيمه ومجهود رائع .. :f2: 
بارك الله فيك اخى الفاضل ..
 :f2:

----------


## Egypt Son1

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على سيدى رسول الله
موضوع ممتاز
وعمار يا مصر يا أم الدنيا*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:..._bf_md_wht.gif

----------


## شبيه الريح

الف الف الف شكر فعلا موضوع جميل ومفيد 

لك محبتي واحترامي ولا تحرمان من جديدك

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

الاستاذ الحبيب

الاســكندرانــى

معلومات قيمة فعلا عن مصر ودليل سياحى رااااااائع

يارب الخير ل مصر 

اشكرك ولك تحياتي ياأستاذ الاســكندرانــى

 :f2:

----------


## الاســكندرانــى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
كل عام وانتم وبخير 
اشكركم على مروركم الكريم

----------


## Abou.Gouda

*معلومات قيمه ومجهود رائع :f2
بارك الله فيك اخى الفاضل ..
*

----------

